# Problema Amplificador Technics SU V3



## girafandro (Nov 27, 2014)

Hola, les comento que tengo una ampli Technics SU V3 (edición mercado interno de Japon), comprado recientemente, este ampli  ya tiene mas de 30 años, sin embargo revisándolo parece que nadie lo toco por dentro. EL ampli presenta una falla en uno de los dos canales, este suena distorsionado a bajo nivel y por momentos la señal se deteriora mucho y se pierde y después vuelve, pero si subís el volumen o le das mas señal de entrada el amplificador arranca y entrega un nivel de potencia bueno a la salida pero se nota que le falta definición y un poco de agudos.
Les dejo un par de imágenes de adentro. Los capacitores parecen a la vista estar bien.
Mi idea es cambiar los capacitores, pero tendría que hacerlo a todos y son unos cuantos.
Cualquier cosa que se les ocurra que pueda revisar. Ya probé t*A*mb*IEN* cambiar la entradas del ampli y de mover todas las perillas botones, potes y conectores internos para descartar algo mecánico. Tengo conocimiento de electrónica y he reparados equipos de audio, pero la falla me resulta rara.
Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 27, 2014)

Empezá cambiando los capacitores de fuente, esos 2 grandes, de los que al de la derecha lo noto un poco "inflamadito".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2014)

Fijate si conseguis el manual por aqui :

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis 



Los capacitores son como las mujeres , así de afuerita no parecen embromados , cuec 

Deberías medirlos con capacímetro + capacheck o reemplazarlos directamente .

Saludos !


----------



## miguelus (Nov 28, 2014)

Buenos días girafandr.

Afortunadamente, y según comentas, uno de los canales funciona perfectamente, podrás utilizarlo para hacer comparativas

Por los que comentas el fallo afecta a la cálidad del sonido por lo que podemos deducir que seguramente es algún Condensador, que no está muy bien de salud, y por el tiempo que tiene el Amplificador (30 años) seguramente el causante del fallo es algun Condensador Electrolítico.

Podemos descartar los Electrolíticos de la Fuente de Alimentación ya que son comunes a los dos canales y el fallo afecta solamente a un canal.

Revisa visualmente todos los Condensadores Electrolíticos del canal dañado, no dudes en cambiar todos los sospechosos.

Mide todas las tensiones (comparándolas con el canal bueno)

Si te quieres divertir y si tienes tiempo, dedícate a cambiar todos los Electrolíticos, no son muchos, y el Amplificador te lo agradecerá   hay que tener en cuenta que el equipo tiene 30 años o más y esa renovación no le vendrá nada mal.

Los Amplificadores Technics eran bastantes buenos para esa época, hoy día tienen un buen uso como "Pisa Papeles".

Sal U2


----------



## girafandro (Dic 12, 2014)

Como para cerrar el tema, limpie bien las placas con un pincelito y desarme y arme todos los conectores,  arme el ampli y salio andando.
*S*eguramente seria un falso contacto, ahora tengo q*UE* revisar algo parecido q*UE* pasa con dos botones (el q*UE* desactiva el control de tono y el filtro subsonico), alguno de los dos al tocarlos hacen q*UE* el volumen se suba y distorsione mucho, sospecho q*UE* es el del q*UE* desactiva el control de tono por q*UE* este esta como parte de la realimentacion del circuito.
*Y*a tengo limpia contactos asi que dentro de poco se vendrá limpieza. 
Mas alla de las fallas de los años es un lindo ampli, se le puede dar rosca sin problema, dispone de protección a la salida de los parlantes, por lo que vi en los esquematicos bastante sencillo de reparar y en invierno lo uso como estufa..(lo que calienta el bicho sin ser exigido), con tapa superior quitada, el disipador anda en 62-65 °C y los TR en 70 °C con una temp ambiente de 25-30 °C.
*L*a versión que tengo es la del mercado de Japon (no tiene Vumetro y es 110V).
Saludos.


----------

